# Fluorescent Lola GT's



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Did you know that the orange stripes on Tuff Ones Lola GTs are actually fluorescent?
I don't know why I never thought to put these under a blacklight before.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Jimi Hendrix painted our slot cars.........film at 11
Drag-U-La


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Cool!

:freak:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

great for black lite raceing


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

now you have to wonder? anything else glow?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

hojohn said:


> great for black lite raceing


Blacklight racing would be cool!:freak:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

On my trip cross country last summer we did black light racing. It was at Tom Bowman's place in Virginia Beach. It was a blast.......
check it out here http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bb.html


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> now you have to wonder? anything else glow?


 
Huckelberry decals on the ice cream truck, Hornet decal on the Black Beauty and the McLaren Marlboro F1 G-plus car to name a few........... :wave:



-----------------------------
www.SlotCaJohnnies.com


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)




----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)




----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> now you have to wonder? anything else glow?


Your in.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya might try AFX for fun. Many models had graphic effects that might show in surprising ways.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Blacklight racing would be cool!:freak:


*I have Glow in the dark Tuffy sized tires AND some glow in dark Orings as well should you wish to use them as part of a race setup ? *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

bearsox said:


> *I have Glow in the dark Tuffy sized tires AND some glow in dark Orings as well should you wish to use them as part of a race setup ? *
> 
> *Bear :wave:*




And they do work. :wave:


----------

